# Check out his site on Nano Reefs



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

http://www.gregsnanoreef.com/index.htm
check it out. Nice example of a 7 gal minibow nano reef. 
Featuring
The NanoCam


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

vERY nICE !


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's amazing. Are these harder to maintain? Seems like missing a day of evaporation could mean a dry tank!!! j/k :laugh:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cute


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Well since there is soo little water it is easy to put the salinity way out of wack. carefully mix outside of tank and add bti by bit. You can just top off wtih R/O. also there are things called automatic topoffs which is a sensor that will sense the water level and when it is to low it turns on a pump or a powerhead that is sitting in a bucket below or behind and top's it off for you itself.








I'm going to be trying to turn my 6 gal into one of these hopefully with success.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow! That's freakin' cool. It's like a poor man's SW aquarium... Exactly what I need! lol

Do you think it could be done with a 5 gal hex?


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

It definatley can be. believe it or not people pull off 3 gal, 1 gal. I even read about a 1/2 gallon tank. not sure what was it it but it was done. I have a link for the auto top off if anyone wants to see i just have to find it


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I am definitely interested in that link.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Here is the link:

Auto Top-off


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Seany B said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> Auto Top-off


 Thanks!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a awesome nano reef


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...but 7 gallons..damn thats small..


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

I have a 10g in the making. Started from a 5g but it's just too darn small... with a 10, I can add a mini-fuge & skimmer.

check out www.nano-reef.com guys...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice...but 7 gallons..damn thats small..


 I agree very nice tank..... BUT man I once had a 10g salt tank and it was hell keeping all the levels good. I give the guy credit, that tank must be VERY hard to maintain.....


----------

